# Seachem prime stinks!



## Amazon (Oct 7, 2009)

...um. Yes ;-)


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

it doesn't smell like farts. it just smells awful.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Rotten eggs.


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

What have you been eating?


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

Haha its more like rotten eggs then 

Better not drink it then? Haha

I got it on eBay for £4 cos it had 5ml used 

Thought it might have gone off lol

The 100ml should last me ages cos it looks like I need about 0.5ml for my 15ltr and 1.5ml for my 60 litre


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm... I hope the seller was reputable. I generally stay away from buying opened ferts/treatments and what not.


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah i have been using it for a couple of weeks now with no problems

i think he was clearing stuff out and had only been used once


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah it does!


----------



## Rhaethe (Jan 20, 2010)

Ohmygod ... If your farts smell like Prime ... go to the doctor.

:icon_lol:


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

It's a sulpha based substance, so smelling like rotten eggs is normal.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

i use SAFE


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

This is why I hate recharging my purigen D:


----------



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

Been using Prime for years. It's second nature for me to not breathe through my nose when I open the bottle lol


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

jameshill247 said:


> Haha its more like rotten eggs then
> 
> Better not drink it then? Haha
> 
> ...


 
Sulpher salts and yes it does smell vile but you get used to it.
For the small doses you need i find the easiest way to treat is using a 1ML syringe or glass pippet to dose


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Don't spill on your carpet, smell stays for days


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

robbowal said:


> Sulpher salts and yes it does smell vile but you get used to it.
> For the small doses you need i find the easiest way to treat is using a 1ML syringe or glass pippet to dose


That's what I do, use a 1ml syringe to dose my 5gal jugs as I make them up. I overdose mine a bit just in case as prime can bind to nitrates, copper, other heavy metals so if there is anything weird in the water, an overdose of prime can help battle that. I think I should be using 0.5ml for a 5gal jug and I use about 0.8ml.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> That's what I do, use a 1ml syringe to dose my 5gal jugs as I make them up. I overdose mine a bit just in case as prime can bind to nitrates, copper, other heavy metals so if there is anything weird in the water, an overdose of prime can help battle that. I think I should be using 0.5ml for a 5gal jug and I use about 0.8ml.


yep sound about right 5 US Gal is almost 20Ltr


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

Where do you guys find 1ml syringes?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

epiphany said:


> Where do you guys find 1ml syringes?


Message http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/members/dmattbfan5.html he sells them.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

epiphany said:


> Where do you guys find 1ml syringes?


search Evil bay for 1ML Glass pipet or syringe


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a friend who refuses to use it b/c he says it smells like the burnt popcorn smell he has to endure at work and it makes him nauseous. I tell him he's a weenie. 

I've got a few of the tiny Prime bottle that comes with a dropper top. I use those for dosing my smaller tanks (one drop per gallon) and just use the big bottles to refill them.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Every week when I'm doing a waterchange both my wife and my 7 year old ask who farted and I have to remind them that it's just the Prime. You would think after doing this every week for years now that they would know when it's water change time it's going to smell like this. But to me it does smell like rotten eggs.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

robbowal said:


> Sulpher salts and yes it does smell vile but you get used to it.
> For the small doses you need i find the easiest way to treat is using a 1ML syringe or glass pippet to dose



Actually its not Sulpher salts its Sulfa which is different. Sulfa is an Antimicrobial thats also used in Antibiotics. Prime uses a Sulfa. Only reason I know is im allergic to it and called and asked Seachem.


----------



## maknwar (Aug 10, 2008)

^ that sucks.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I use the dropper top that comes on the smaller bottles.
It didnt even know it had a smell for the first year.
The dropper keeps the smell out.

I smelled it one time and had to read the bottle lol..
It has a warning on it I think telling you it smells like rotten eggs or something.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I also use the smaller bottle (which has a dropper top) on my nano tanks. I use 2 or 3 drops per gallon. I use the large bottle on my 35-40g and use about 1/2 capful per water change.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

Aquaticfan said:


> Actually its not Sulpher salts its Sulfa which is different. Sulfa is an Antimicrobial thats also used in Antibiotics. Prime uses a Sulfa. Only reason I know is im allergic to it and called and asked Seachem.


Thank you for the clarification i stand corrected. i was going on smell alone.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

It smell like sulpher. Even Seachems website says "Sulfur odor is normal".


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Rhaethe said:


> Ohmygod ... If your farts smell like Prime ... go to the doctor.
> 
> :icon_lol:


BAHAHAHA :hihi: :help:


----------

